# Frage zu For-Schleife



## guest123 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich sollte als Übungsaufgabe folgendes programmieren: die 3er-Reihe mit Start bei der Zahl 6 (total 10 Zahlen angeben).

Nun ist For überhaupt der richtige Befehl um solch ein Problem zu lösen?

Und falls ja, was ist falsch an folgender Programmierung


```
for (var j=6; j<=36; j+3) 
{
document.write(j);
}
```

lg guest


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Mai 2010)

Es müsste [c]j += 3[/c] heißen.
Außerdem ist das Javascript, kein Java: [thread]5566[/thread]

(verschoben)


----------



## Blakh (18. Mai 2010)

Kannst es auch so machen. 


```
for (var j=2; j<12; j++) 
{
document.write(j*3);
}
```

10 Zahlen:

6 9 12 15 18 21 24 27 30 33


----------

